# Sony getting the 14 bit raws



## jaomul (Sep 15, 2015)

Uncompressed 14 Bit RAW Capture Coming To Sony Alpha Cameras


----------



## Solarflare (Sep 16, 2015)

Thats of course great news ... theres still a lot work to be done until Sony cameras work nicely, but this was an important step. Just silly the A7, A7r, A7s and A7ii wont get the same fix.


----------

